
The Books That Every Programmer Should Read - systems
https://metaredux.com/posts/2020/03/27/the-books-that-every-programmer-should-read.html
======
systems
While I did share the link, I personally think this a bad list of books

For example, I dont think every programmer should learn about the inner
working of operating systems, many programmers sure why not, but not EVERY
programmer, that being said I would recommend "Computer Systems: A
Programmer's Perspective" to any or every programmer, its a systems book not
an OS book

The list includes a lot of "please ignore the references to specific
programming languages", which is inexcusable, languages influence design, this
is why we have OO Languages, and Functional languages and DSLs and Scripting
languages etc .. because languages influence design

Anyway, I do believe in reading and reading a lot, I do think that the average
programmer should have a broad knowledge about programming outside of his
domain, but I think this a poor list for that purpose

------
quantified
And not Fred Brooks' "The Mythical Man-Month"?

~~~
bozhidar
Can't fit all the great books in a single talk, right? :-)

